# media player skins erstellen



## paraphan (14. Mai 2002)

wie kann ich für den windows-media-player skins erstellen?


----------



## goela (16. Mai 2002)

Das hilft Dir sicherlich weiter:

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/library/en-us/dnwmt/html/wmpskins.asp

und falls Du nichts selber machen willst:

http://www.microsoft.com/germany/ms/windowsmedia/player7.htm


----------



## paraphan (16. Mai 2002)

vielen dank.
auf der seite war ich ehrlich gesagt schon, nur hatte ich irgendwie keine lust es genau durchzulesen
werd's wohl nachholen müssen...

trotzdem nochmals danke!


----------



## goela (17. Mai 2002)

Bin ja auch nicht so der Freund von "schau mal unter: http://www.....".
Aber nachdem solange keiner geantwortet hat, habe ich mich eben dazu entschlossen (weils mich dann doch interessierte) Dir dies Links anzugeben.
Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, dass man erst noch ein SDK herunterladen muss hat mich schon etwas abgeschreckt!


----------



## paraphan (17. Mai 2002)

also ich hab kein problem mit weblinks.
wenigstens konntest du dich "durchringen", irgendwas zu posten, ist doch schon mal was, oder¿ 
ich hab das mit dem sdk download auch schon gesehen, aber ich dachte halt, es gibt vielleicht ne andere möglichkeit. hab's mir jedenfalls schon mal gesaugt und werd's demnächst mal ausprobieren.


----------

